# Fancy Tail Guppies for Crappie Bait



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

My wife made a comment today that I should start using guppies from our aquarium to go fishing. I kinda laughed at the comment but then started thinking about it... Might not be a bad idea considering the long flashy bright tails and florescent colouring? 

Think guppies could be the next invasive species epidemic? 
http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

lol being that they are a tropical fish,i doubt it.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

I got those glowfish for my daughter.if they breed out of control id think they would make a flashy lookin food for crappie.lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Seriously, you have LIVE natural "glowing" bait fish? SIGN ME UP...where did you GET them?


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

If you are going to seriously consider it, you are going to have to slowly start bringing the water temp down in your aquarium. With tropical fish, you have to keep the temp around 78 degrees or so, and dropping those fish in water around here will instantly shock and kill them, unless you don't care how lively they are on the hook.

The good thing about guppies is they are very hardy, and can probably survive in lower temp waters, as long as you have no other fish in your tank. I have considered doing something like this myself, I am just having trouble getting rid of the fish I already have.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Seriously, you have LIVE natural "glowing" bait fish? SIGN ME UP...where did you GET them?


Unfortunatelty, they are not glowing naturally. They are injected with dies before they hit the pet shops..... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Seriously, you have LIVE natural "glowing" bait fish? SIGN ME UP...where did you GET them?


You can get them at any pet store that sells fish.
As long as you don't mind dead bait. Using them in water around here even at the warmest time of summer will kill them pretty fast.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Might not be legal,Introducing non native species into public waters.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

James F said:


> Might not be legal,Introducing non native species into public waters.


You know that was my first thought and partial reason for chuckling at the wife but I can't find any laws on it anywhere? Any links would be appreciated, I have an abundance of these "sissy" fish in my tank and am truly considering give them a new purpose.

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

jlami said:


> You know that was my first thought and partial reason for chuckling at the wife but I can't find any laws on it anywhere? Any links would be appreciated,


From the General section of the regs:
_It is unlawful to transport and introduce any aquatic species (fish, invertebrate, plant) from one body of water to another._

Here is a link: http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_general.aspx


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

nixmkt said:


> From the General section of the regs:
> _It is unlawful to transport and introduce any aquatic species (fish, invertebrate, plant) from one body of water to another._
> 
> Here is a link: http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_general.aspx


Oh you mean the very first line of the "General Fishing Regulations" page. :T 

:glasses-nerdy:


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Oh you mean the very first line of the "General Fishing Regulations" page. :T
> 
> :glasses-nerdy:


Well actually its the second item.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

But see, I'm not taking a fish from one body of water to another. I am taking a fish from an aquarium and using it as bait. What is the difference between that and if I set up a bait tank in the garage?

Not being a "between the lines" guy but that statement says to me that I can not take fish from Alum and release it into Delaware. If I were wanting to go catch a musky and release it in my pond that law would definatly apply. (which many people do with other species, shame shame)

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

jlami said:


> But see, I'm not taking a fish from one body of water to another. I am taking a fish from an aquarium and using it as bait. What is the difference between that and if I set up a bait tank in the garage?


Not a lawyer but assume that you are still introducing it from its native body of water to another, just in steps. The aquarium shop and others provided the initial steps. You would be providing the last and illegal step. If the fish species you put in the bait tank already exist in the water you are going to use them in, that would be legal.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Jlami your last paragraph is totally opposite of how the law is interpreted to prevent the spread of invasive species and aquatic disease.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

The majority of the minnows and bait we get from the bait store are not native and did not originate from the body of water we are putting them in. Your argument is a mute point sir.

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

That's a fair point to some extent (assuming you actually knew that they weren't getting them originally from the feeder creek) but I'm sure bait shops have to be regulated to some extent on where they get their minnows and what they can sell. I don't think the ODNR would take kindly to the use of fancy guppies (which tend to reproduce like crazy) as bait in public waters but you could probably just call them and ask. I'm not positive but the use of goldfish is probably also prohibited outside of paylakes.

Folks take fish from public waters to their ponds/fish tank all the time and as long as those fish are within regulation that is legal as it is their private body of water they are impacting. The idea of taking one fish from a public body of water to another public body of water is the main issue. The introduction of non-native fishes may seem insignificant but the trickle impact to the ecosystem can be much greater than anticipated. Kinda like the Wels Catfish in Europe, Snakeheads in the Potomac, or Oscars/Burmese Pythons in Florida.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

lacdown said:


> That's a fair point to some extent (assuming you actually knew that they weren't getting them originally from the feeder creek) but I'm sure bait shops have to be regulated to some extent on where they get their minnows and what they can sell. I don't think the ODNR would take kindly to the use of fancy guppies (which tend to reproduce like crazy) as bait in public waters but you could probably just call them and ask. I'm not positive but the use of goldfish is probably also prohibited outside of paylakes.
> 
> Folks take fish from public waters to their ponds/fish tank all the time and as long as those fish are within regulation that is legal as it is their private body of water they are impacting. The idea of taking one fish from a public body of water to another public body of water is the main issue. The introduction of non-native fishes may seem insignificant but the trickle impact to the ecosystem can be much greater than anticipated. Kinda like the Wels Catfish in Europe, Snakeheads in the Potomac, or Oscars/Burmese Pythons in Florida.


My last response was directed at Nix, had not yet seen your response for some reason. And honestly I understand the invasive species argument. Just stating I couldn't find anything that said, no I couldn't do it... As far as the bait regulations, I would assume that they exist but to what extent? I know you can mail order alot of bait. I also know a man that lives on Lake Carlysle in IL and owns a bait distribution business. Basically he catches and breeds, depending on bait, and runs a semi truck to FL twice a month. He makes a pretty decent living at it. I am sure that the laws differ from state to state, and I'm sure you are right that a simple phone call would answer the question...

As far as the reproduction threat, someone stated earlier that they would not be able to survive an OH winter... Not sure how hardy they are but that could be a valid point as well.

I am originally from MO, you are not allowed to keep indigenous species as pets there. Another buddy of mine owned a pet shop and sold prarie dogs until MO Conservation hit him with a huge fine and a little but of jail time... He wound up with a misdemeanour when it was all said and done, but cost him a small fortune. Same principles go for fish, don't let the game warden see a bluegill in your aquarium... Theta no good!

Can I legally keep game fish in my aquarium here?

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

jlami said:


> Not being a "between the lines" guy but that statement says to me that I can not take fish from Alum and release it into Delaware. If I were wanting to go catch a musky and release it in my pond that law would definatly apply. (which many people do with other species, shame shame)
> 
> http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


If you want to go to Alum and catch a muskie and release it in your pond it is legal. 

If you want to take a fish from your pond and put it Alum it is illegal


Bait dealers - http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=rwgP0yeM3d4=&tabid=6238


Bait - _It is unlawful to use fish species that are not already established in Ohio waters_


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Gold fish are considered established although not native. Legal bait fish are fish are sold in there native range. Generally every lake in Ohio is a creek with a dam. Those fish are in the creek. 

No guppies will not survive but they can't regulate species by species and make list of what will or will not survive. All illegal.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Then WHERE can you get the "glo" dye itself?


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

As Al Gore (who invented the internet) said; before ya know it, they will be using guppy's for bait in lake Erie ...


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

willy said:


> As Al Gore (who invented the internet) said; before ya know it, they will be using guppy's for bait in lake Erie ...


Just remember who came up with the idea... Lol

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

There's been glow in the dark night crawlers for years. Ive seen glow in the dark aquarium fish, but never bait fish in a bait shop.
You can make your own glow in the dark night crawlers
http://www.basspro.com/Labs-Worm-Glo/product/44427/?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions&om_mmc=shopping_googleproductextensions&kpid=44427


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank You! I GOTTA try this out!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

OMG!!! This is the very reason gobies are ending up in some small lakes, guys who want to skirt the law and use them as bait. I know, I am going to here it, but geez, how can this even be an argument.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Uh, BEFORE getting you knickers all "knotted up" was talking about using the dye on regular minnows....duh. Had thought of trying it on some juvenile Burmese snakeheads, big headed carp or very young piranha to use as bait but they`re just too hard to get ahold of so far...duh.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Uh, BEFORE getting you knickers all "knotted up" was talking about using the dye on regular minnows....duh. Had thought of trying it on some juvenile Burmese snakeheads, big headed carp or very young piranha to use as bait but they`re just too hard to get ahold of so far...duh.


I had more luck the last time I found a bunch of juvenile muskies, their skin really took to the glow dye. I was catching everything on those for a while...


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Just so ya know; mosquitofish are in the same family as guppies, I don't know how widespread they are but they're in Ohio. They're not native, they were introduced in the 1940's to control...mosquitoes.
Personally, I wouldn't use them. I'd get another tank w/some oscars or cichlids or something like that.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/mosquitofish/tabid/6688/Default.aspx


----------

